# Monster iCarPlay FM transmitter for iPod



## BravePilgrim (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone that lives and drives around the GTA tried this yet?
any feedback would be nice...


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Looking at picking one up too. Had the iTrip but was a bit of a disappointment with reception and process needed to try and lock station. From reviews, it sounds as if the monster will be able to override stations and get reception, so the reviewer said.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm pretty happy with my iTrip in the GTA - works great on the default 87.9 setting and I commute between the 905 areas, admittedly mostly on the 407. Haven't tried it downtown yet.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I've used both and the Monster product is miles ahead of the iTrip. I had endless trouble with the iTrip but the Monster one never failed me. It had stronger signal and better sound quality.

If we're talking about the same one (the Monster one I had plugged into the dock connector and also into the lighter adaptor) it beats the iTrip - IMHO - because it uses the line-out, charges the iPod battery, has a better FM transmitting system, and visual feedback so you know instantly what frequency it's transmitting on. 

Mine was unfortunately stolen when my car was broken into but I'll be replacing it soon. I still have my iTrip, but I haven't bothered to use it since my Monster was stolen. The iTrip just caused too many frustrations for me.

-Stephanie


----------



## BravePilgrim (Jan 28, 2004)

Stephanie,

Thanks for the feedback, the fact that you tried the itrip and liked monster's solution better is what I wanted to hear.

Perfect reception from an FM transmitter is just about impossible but did you experience a lot of static from the iCarplay and did you have to switch frequency/stations often while driving around the GTA? 

BTW, where did you buy it?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I bought it from the Apple Store website. I mainly drive around the west end, Brampton / Mississauga / Etobicoke. I think I had to change frequencies once or twice in a week. There were a few areas that I found I got strong interference so I had to pick another frequency. I mainly used 88.3 and 88.9 I think, I had them programmed into my radio.

To be fair, the iTrip does allow hundreds of frequency choices, where the Monster one only has 8 or 10 choices, so if you're in an area where everything from 88.1 to 89.7 or .9 is taken, you may have trouble with the Monster. 

On the other hand, the iTrip's antenna is only about 2.5 inches long, and is bent to fit into the little plastic housing. The Monster used the cable as an antenna, so it was about 2 feet or 3 feet of conductor. Still not an ideal length for the FM band, but much better than the tiny one in the iTrip. 

Best of all, the Monster seemed to have a bit more power behind it's transmitter. In other words, when I found that there was enough interference to make me want to change frequencies, I'd hit the button on the Monster and when it changed over, I'd discover I was getting an FM station full-power on my radio. So the Monster could compete pretty good.

In the end it's probably down to personal preference, I just found the Monster product IMHO was far better and more pleasing to use.

-Stephanie


----------



## mmontano (Apr 6, 2004)

I've used the Griffin iTrip (2nd Gen) and the Arkon Electronics SoundFeeder and over long trips, I've preferred the Arkon SoundFeeder (I sell it on Redmac at: http://www.redmac.ca/product_info.php?products_id=94 )

The SoundFeeder is a basic (pre-dates the iPod) FM Transmitter that works very well, but I fear I won't be able to get them for very much longer.

With long battery life iPods, and outside of cars with line-in jacks on the dash, anyone else manage to find a basic FM Transmitter that I can offer to the folks at Redmac?

Matthew


----------



## Sable (Sep 7, 2004)

Other than Futureshop, is there any place in GTA sells the Icarplay at a lower price?


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I've used the iTrip, and have owned the iCarPlay too. The iCarPlay is better in every way.

It's nice being able to leave the iPod backlight on all the time when you're in the car. Also... the broadcast is stronger. The only possible quirk you should know about is that you need to make sure that the lengthy cable isn't "coiled" at all. Straignten it out completely to avoid excessive interfence.

I would have kept mine if I weren't selling my car. I bought it from Futureshop.. used it for 29 days and returned it. I'd have kept it if I was keeping the car.

The only better solution comes from BlitzSafe.. it plugs DIRECTLY into the cd changer control on the back of your car stereo. They make it for most cars I think. Definitely VWs.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh yeah - they were only $99 at CPUsed. ( it sounds like I work there, with how often I talk about them. But no - it's cause they are 3 minutes from home, and I'm too lazy to go anywhere else. )


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

As a follow up to my previous post, I have since purchased the monster from Chicago's apple store, and in a word, fantastic. Yeah the itrip has a gazillion channels but who needs them when the ones on the monster is all you need. It simply overrides anything on the station even when a pre-existing channel is broadcasting. I've got 6 of the preset channels programmed into one of my fm bands and if you happen to lose signal two clicks is all you need. Program them as they are sequentially on the controller and click to the next station whenever it is needed. Try choosing a new station and setting it on your itrip. You need 4 hands and 4 eyes.


----------

